# I left my therapist today



## red shoes (Jun 18, 2012)

I started therapy in February, never really trusted her, for some reasons, like she never told me my diagnosis, I am having problems because of that with my insurance company since without a diagnosis they won t pay me back, I am paying her since almost half an year, but so far I didn t get back my money from the insurance company because she refuse to give them a proper paper with a diagnosis on it, I am also curious after all what s her diagnosis, what I am doing there, since I am lost in this therapy thing, I am seeing no directions right now, no real treatment, usually during the sessions she never asks, tells me anything, just let me do my monologue and next time we do it over, she noticed we are having trust issues but we were never able to discuss it properly, she just ask me to specifie on a 1 to10 scale how much I trusted her, so I said 3, but she never asked me why I gave her a 3, why I don t trust her, what happened etc. but today was just too much so I decided to have a talk with her, she refused to talk about our real problem, like why I don t trust her, and she told me that infect I don t trust my mother so that s why I don t trust her, so that s not her fault. So I stayed 20 min. payed her and left. She never even said goodbye. Just promised me to mail me the paper I asked for the insurance company. 
I feel better now that at least I got out of there, I think she is a terrible therapist with no communication skills. I am sorry I didn t do it earlier, still I find it difficult now to go back on therapy and start all over with somebody else, beside I don t even know what s wrong with me after all. Anyone had similar experiences?


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear you went through that with your therapist. You definitely didn't deserve for her to waste your time like that and not help you. They're supposed to be there as a trusting source. That's awful she wasn't but you made an excellent decision by leaving. I've been there plenty of times before to the point I've had a therapist argue with me when I brought subjects like those up. 

If you decide to do therapy again, I really hope you find an excellent therapist that you can trust.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow, sounds like you did the right thing! You have the right to know what your diagnosis is, that's for sure! Nevermind her other non-communicative answers about you having a hard time trusting her and her refusing to see it might be based on something that is going on in the present, not just some convenient transference answer that lets her off the hook.....Yeah, she sounds like she sucks. I wouldn't say it's your fault at all. And ood for you for standing up for yourself. :yes

Next time when you decide to go to another therapist, you'll know better what you want. I also did the monologue thing with my first one and he barely said boo to me, and I got nowhere. You are right about trust--with out that it's a big waste of time, energy, & money! Good luck next time.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

callalilly26 said:


> ...I've been there plenty of times before to the point I've had a therapist argue with me when I brought subjects like those up.....


Wow, I have had arguments also...it sucks too because at the time I always feel wrong or crazy, even tho I know I'm right, lol! :mum


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh my gosh, me too! ha ha I know that feeling very well!



Pam said:


> Wow, I have had arguments also...it sucks too because at the time I always feel wrong or crazy, even tho I know I'm right, lol! :mum


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

You really need to get a therapist who is trained to deal with SA. My first therapist made me yell my name during our first, and only, session, which is known to completely backfire when dealing with someone who has SA.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I saw a therapist in El Salvador no more than 4 times, she gave me self confidence after I she gave me advice, she could tell I lacked it and that I was depressed (still am but she gave me self confidence back then which I don't have now). She told me that I'm every human being is unique, that I am capable of a lot in life, that I can't allow what happened to me to stop me from being who I was meant to be. This is why I was able to get A's in all of my core college courses I took, it was this confidence she gave me that helped.


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> I saw a therapist in El Salvador no more than 4 times, she gave me self confidence after I she gave me advice, she could tell I lacked it and that I was depressed (still am but she gave me self confidence back then which I don't have now). She told me that I'm every human being is unique, that I am capable of a lot in life, that I can't allow what happened to me to stop me from being who I was meant to be. This is why I was able to get A's in all of my core college courses I took, it was this confidence she gave me that helped.


I'm sure that your intelligence also played a big role in your getting A's in your core courses.


----------

